# Lymph nodes in tt



## mlorraine (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a question, I am having a tt we dont know if its cancer or not. Can I expect the doctor to take out some lymph nodes as well or should I ask him to? I am afraid that he will only take out my thyroid and will never know if it has spread.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would imagine they would remove 1-2 to confirm, however if cancer is found they will likely offer a dosage of RAI to kill any remaining cancer cells in what minimal thyroid issue remains on the vocal cords.


----------



## AEmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

I asked my doc the same question. He told me that if it looked suspicious and there was any evidence that the lymph nodes were involved, he would take any that he deemed necessary.


----------



## mlorraine (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for answering, Lovlkn and AEmedic, I find myself being more nervous of not knowing if it is cancer or not than of the actual surgery. I just wish the biopsy had been clear, but I guess I just need to be patient. I will still ask him to take out a few lymph nodes,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Generally, if they look suspicious, they take them. You want as much cancer removed surgically as possible, as RAI's effectiveness can be more limited when you get to nodes.

My lymph nodes did not look suspicious in the pre-op node mapping u/s nor in surgery. But, because my cancer has clearly broken through the thyroid capsule, they prophylactically preformed a central neck dissection. Three nodes ended up positive.


----------



## mlorraine (Dec 21, 2014)

Joplin thats what I want to avoid, to have to do a second surgery in case it turns out being cancer. I hope you are all right.


----------

